# I am so getting a pet fox



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

So why on earth do I want a pet fox when I could easily get a cat or a dog? Let's start off with the scientific basis behind the psychology of animal-human relationships. To my understanding, when a human comes in contact with an animal, the brain releases a series of positive chemicals, these include, but aren't limited to oxytocin, the hormone responsible for bonding. Next we have endorphins, the body's natural painkillers, and serotonin, which is a natural anti-depressant. In addition, studies have shown a reduction in blood pressure and normalization of heart rates, thus reaffirming that animals do indeed help people feel a sense of peace and euphoria. In summary, animals are beneficial to our mental well-beings and can also help us live longer.

I've always had a fondness of the Canidae family ever since I was young, their behavior, their personalities, and their adorable appearance always held a special place in my mind and heart. Their intelligence also fascinates me, how they recognize commands, tones in our voices and be at our side whenever we have a bad day. They almost act as though they can read our minds and know how to snap us out of our bouts of sadness or anger, they're there for us. The love canids show for us is incontrovertibly profound. This leads ms to my favorite animal, the red fox, a creature very unique and far-too-often misunderstood. My love for foxes actually began a couple of years ago when I first heard of people domesticating them in Russia/Siberia and so, I typed it in and the first video of a pet fox was Ron Ron, of I'm sure many know that name, and his caring owner, Eric. I couldn't believe that foxes could be so domesticated, so affectionate and so bloody adorable.

The noises he made, his facial expressions, and the way he just bounces off the walls; I loved foxes even more after that, and I kept watching countless videos about them.

Perhaps the most difficult part of it all, money, location and hands-on experience. Right now I'm interning at a sanctuary as a volunteer and in that time, I've been able to work with exotics, especially Skitter the fox, and has allowed me to do something many people rarely get a chance to do. It's been a real wonderful experience. After some deep pondering, I have decided that getting a fox is something I truly desire despite knowing of the hardships and potential risks of doing so. There are many things that can go wrong while raising a fox kit, things can go from bad to worse, but that is no reason for me to be fearful and refuse to take a chance like that, Finding a place to live, a town where laws are more lax, preventing people from finding out and reporting it, the costs, the enclosure, etc are all things I take into consideration and all will be difficult to plan. I did, however, wish to express my gratitude for the overwhelmingly wonderful amount of support I have received thus far in making this decision. It will not be easy, but it will be worth it

What say you, members of the Temp, about the prospect of owning such a fluffy animal?






Just look at her, imagine, having a pet as cute as Skitter! Again, it will be a long time, but this is definitely a goal I'll be continuously working towards.

Disclaimer: The whole foxes-not-being-a-good-pet argument? Here's my take on it, capturing a fox from the wild, bad idea. Buying a Russian fox or one from a breeder in the US, better.

Disclaimer 2: Foxes are not illegal in Utah.

Disclaimer 3: Foxes, while still retaining some instincts, rarely pose a threat to humans especially when raised in captivity.

Disclaimer 4: There are no documented cases of foxes ever killing humans. If they have rabies, yes, but so can dogs.  Their petite build cannot overpower a human.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 23, 2013)

I hear Vulpes Abnocto is looking for a new owner 

Foxes are incredibly cute, though.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I hear Vulpes Abnocto is looking for a new owner
> 
> Foxes are incredibly cute, though.


 
No he's mine! 

On topic; I've always wanted a pet fox! They are like cats and dogs fused into one awesomely adorable pet!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I hear Vulpes Abnocto is looking for a new owner
> 
> Foxes are incredibly cute, though.


 
He is, I want a fox now!! But seriously, they are irresistibly adorable animals. The fact I work at a sanctuary, and the fact people tell me they can see the fox owner inside of me, makes me want to have one even more!



The Catboy said:


> No he's mine!
> 
> On topic; I've always wanted a pet fox! They are like cats and dogs fused into one awesomely adorable pet!


 
I know right? I have to do a lot of work, and it will be hell saving up money, getting a new job, etc, but it's worth it to me, to be able to bond with such an adorable animal  In fact, I'll be making a video of Skitter in a couple of days. 

Plus, I wanted to make a happy, positive thread because I've been going through one helluva hard time lately, but I've been thinking about about getting one and my friends and family all say they can see me doing something like this


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> He is, I want a fox now!! But seriously, they are irresistibly adorable animals. The fact I work at a sanctuary, and the fact people tell me they can see the fox owner inside of me, makes me want to have one even more!
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? I have to do a lot of work, and it will be hell saving up money, getting a new job, etc, but it's worth it to me, to be able to bond with such an adorable animal


 
I mean look how fucking cute they are!

That's cutter than a puppy and a kitten sleeping in the same slipper!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't you have to chop their arse off or something to stop them stinking the place out?


----------



## xist (Jul 23, 2013)

I'll probably be the only one to say it, but foxes aren't pets, they're not domesticated and getting one isn't a sensible idea. Not only will it always be a wild animal (you can't train it) but it's probably cruel to try to domesticate it.

But whatever, that's just reality getting in the way.

Cue reams of documentation to prove i'm wrong....


----------



## Devin (Jul 23, 2013)

xist said:


> I'll probably be the only one to say it, but foxes aren't pets, they're not domesticated and getting one isn't a sensible idea. Not only will it always be a wild animal (you can't train it) but it's probably cruel to try to domesticate it.
> 
> But whatever, that's just reality getting in the way.
> 
> Cue reams of documentation to prove i'm wrong....


 

Plus I'm pretty sure you have to get a permit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Don't you have to chop their arse off or something to stop them stinking the place out?


 
Not really, but neutering helps a bit.



xist said:


> I'll probably be the only one to say it, but foxes aren't pets, they're not domesticated and getting one isn't a sensible idea. Not only will it always be a wild animal (you can't train it) but it's probably cruel to try to domesticate it.
> 
> But whatever, that's just reality getting in the way.
> 
> Cue reams of documentation to prove i'm wrong....


 
And I appreciate your feedback, but I respectfully disagree that foxes are unfit for a pet. Russia has domesticated through generations of selective breeding, but are very expensive. Now, if you catch one from the wild, yes, that would be an egregious mistake. Buying one from a breeder on the other hands, not so much.

http://www.domesticfox.com/

http://www.youtube.com/channel/HCRJOXwOzZ4fc



Devin said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure you have to get a permit.


 

Usually, you do. Again, I am doing everything I possibly can to weigh the pros and cons of having one. Yes, they're not the most ideal pet and people have a misconstrued view because they are primarily found as being wild, but if captive-born from a breeder, they lose their aggression.

I don't want to get into an argument on why it's moral/immoral to have a fox because I can tell you it's not. I have worked with tame foxes for quite a while and never once have I had any issues. I feel it is better for the fox to be loved and cared for than to be subjected to fleas, rabies, mange and toxoplasmosis. Foxes in captivity live to 15 or so years old as opposed to three to four.



Maybe I'm just weird and stupid for being so passionate for animals, I don't know. But I feel that all deserve our love and respect and shouldn't have to suffer unnecessarily.

Here's my take on it, dogs can be unfit for pets if they've never been socialized, abused or ignored, and they can be deadly around people; I've seen my share of dogs who had bad homes. The same could be said of foxes; it all depends on how they're raised. It is crucial to spend as much time talking to them, playing with them, holding them, much like you would a dog or cat. It all boils down to common sense.

People will always disagree and vow that foxes are unfit for pet material and I can respect that, and I too give my reasons why I'm convinced they can, but under very certain circumstances and only a very small specific number of people are qualified to have one.


----------



## xist (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Russia has domesticated through generations of selective breeding.
> 
> http://www.domesticfox.com/


 
Beyond that site how much documentation and research has gone into domesticating them? If it was me considering it, i'm not sure i'd really want to put my faith into something that was one company vs. everything else. Because if it all goes pear shaped it could go badly wrong.

50 years of domestication doesn't seem enough for creatures with their lifespans.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

xist said:


> Beyond that site how much documentation and research has gone into domesticating them? If it was me considering it, i'm not sure i'd really want to put my faith into something that was one company vs. everything else. Because if it all goes pear shaped it could go badly wrong.
> 
> 50 years of domestication doesn't seem enough for creatures with their lifespans.


 
A lot has gone into it, they have developed dog like attributes and have become dependent on human attention.
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2011/11/21/the-silver-fox-experiment-dog-domestication/
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com...tten-russian-experiment-in-fox-domestication/
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/03/taming-wild-animals/ratliff-text/2
http://www.truelaurels.com/tag/russian-silver-fox-experiment/

I've been around people who have pet foxes long enough to know for a fact that under the right conditions, they can be pet material, provided they were never taken from the wild. Again, I am voicing my opinion and why I wish to have a pet fox, I am taking every precaution possible and am aware of the risks of doing so. Unfortunately, many see foxes as being pests in many places throughout the world, but I myself don't seem that that way and seem them as man's new best friend. I really don't want to get into a discussion as to why foxes are unfit for pet material. I've been working around tamed foxes, watching them on YouTube, and speaking to various people on Facebook and other chat rooms on the prospects of having a pet fox.

I bet that my saying this won't make you change your mind, because I don't want to force anyone, but I did want to voice my feelings on the matter.  I'm not upset at anyone, just the whole public misconstrued view, nothing more.  I have my reasons as you have yours, and I don't hate anyone for thinking that.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 23, 2013)

That is such a cute fox: I wouldn't mind having one. But my old cat probably wouldn't like it. And does anyone remember the movie "The Fox and the Hound?" Foxes can be great pets, especially if you get them when they're young; then they get to grow up with you.


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 23, 2013)

They are not fully domesticated, and are natural predators.

So... yeah. Wouldn't get one if you enjoy leaving doors open or have other small pets/children.

EDIT: Also, they cost thousands of dollars.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> That is such a cute fox: I wouldn't mind having one. But my old cat probably wouldn't like it. And does anyone remember the movie "The Fox and the Hound?" Foxes can be great pets, especially if you get them when they're young; then they get to grow up with you.


 
Exactly, especially captive-born foxes, if you bond with them at a young age, then can be excellent pets, and I've seen too much proof of this happening, as I've connections with many fox owners as well as doing copious amounts of research and learning the risks of owning one. People will argue that fox can kill people, there is no documented proof and they are far too small to inflict lethal damage.

Typical arguments I see:

Foxes bite! So do dogs.
Foxes get rabies! So do dogs
Foxes kill! They're too small.



PityOnU said:


> They are not fully domesticated, and are natural predators.
> 
> So... yeah. Wouldn't get one if you enjoy leaving doors open or have other small pets/children.


 
*Sigh* People don't keep foxes indoors, it would be too cruel for them, they need a large open space outside. Fox owners are smart enough to not let them around children, either.  They aren't fully domesticated, but that doesn't mean people can't have them as pets.  I created this thread expressing why I want a pet fox and I am doing as much research as possible. I have seen many people with pet foxes and even work with one at a sanctuary as part of my internship. They are not dangerous if socialized around people.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Devin said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure you have to get a permit.


 
Not in the state of Indiana.
You can pretty much own anything as a pet in this state.


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2013)

I think foxes are the amalgamation of every good trait in every animal, rolled into one species. SO adorable. Such a cute pet. I wish you luck in adopting a fluffy friend~


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Not in the state of Indiana.
> You can pretty much own anything as a pet in this state.


 
Where I live the laws are as tricky as hell, but they're legal, just need to live in city that allows them to be kept as pets.



Chary said:


> I think foxes are the amalgamation of every good trait in every animal, rolled into one species. SO adorable. Such a cute pet. I wish you luck in adopting a fluffy friend~


 
I know, right? Like a cat-dog mix into one, so if you're a cat lover or dog lover, you get the best of both worlds. And the noises they make, SO CUTE!! Like this tamed fox here


----------



## PityOnU (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> *Sigh* People don't keep foxes indoors, it would be too cruel for them, they need a large open space outside. Fox owners are smart enough to not let them around children, either. They aren't fully domesticated, but that doesn't mean people can't have them as pets. I created this thread expressing why I want a pet fox and I am doing as much research as possible. I have seen many people with pet foxes and even work with one at a sanctuary as part of my internship. They are not dangerous if socialized around people.


 
That's why they let all the kids cuddle the cute little foxes when you take them around, right?

You can do as you please (you are American, according to the little icon next to your avatar), but it seems... misguided... to get an animal for a pet that is not fully domesticated, costs thousands of dollars (not to mention the specialized care it would need), and would freak most people out. Especially when you have perfectly good pets at your local animal shelter that, in most cases, will be killed unless someone adopts them.

You would make many more cute fluffy animals happy if you instead just adopted a cute little kitty or puppy from you local shelter and donate the money you would have otherwise spent on a fox.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Whenever I get my pet fox, I'll just get one from the many breeders in the US. No way I'm getting a Russian fox, I don't have $8000 to spare 

http://www.tinytracksexoticanimals.com/
hillviewexotics.net
http://www.wildadventures-foxden.com/

They're just so bloody adorable!





Can't wait to play with Skitter again on Thursday


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 23, 2013)

xist said:


> I'll probably be the only one to say it, but foxes aren't pets, they're not domesticated and getting one isn't a sensible idea. Not only will it always be a wild animal (you can't train it) but it's probably cruel to try to domesticate it.
> 
> But whatever, that's just reality getting in the way.
> 
> Cue reams of documentation to prove i'm wrong....


 

Um, no, there is not a mammal in the world that couldn't be domesticated over time. The argumentspresented here are no different if you replaced foxs with dogs.


----------



## Isaac (Jul 23, 2013)

I wants one. Make the video.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Um, no, there is not a mammal in the world that couldn't be domesticated over time. The argumentspresented here are no different if you replaced foxs with dogs.


 
This was done via selective breeding and even when foxes are tamed when born in captivity, they cannot survive in the wild since they've been so acclimated to being around humans. I wonder why it wasn't immoral to have man domesticate other mammals, but deem domesticating foxes as being immoral. Interesting indeed. The fact they develop dog like traits, crave human attention and make oh-so-cute noises makes me melt just thinking about it. Even Skitter, despite not being fully domesticated, developed dog attributes and loves being around people.



Isaac said:


> I wants one. Make the video.


 
Oh, I will! This is gonna be sweet! Glad you like animals, too


----------



## Rydian (Jul 23, 2013)

PityOnU said:


> That's why they let all the kids cuddle the cute little foxes when you take them around, right?


Savannah cat owners do it.


----------



## EyeZ (Jul 23, 2013)

Not a pet i would even consider, but if your heart's set on it and you're fully aware of what you're taking on then good luck to you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Savannah cat owners do it.




That is so bloody adorable Animals really make the world a better place!

Here are two little videos for ya






eyes said:


> Not a pet i would even consider, but if your heart's set on it and you're fully aware of what you're taking on then good luck to you.


 
it's worth it, every animal deserves a happy loving home


----------



## DaggerV (Jul 23, 2013)

Who was the other fox person? Was that you randomizer that made a thread about visiting a shelter? I remember a cute chick in the pic, but little else about the thread.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a doubt here. Do the foxes behave like dogs when they go to the "bathroom"? (like going aways to the same area). Or it is more like horses, that leave shit anywhere?

(sorry about my ignorance, I never had a mammal as a pet. I raise only reptiles and fishes)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Who was the other fox person? Was that you randomizer that made a thread about visiting a shelter? I remember a cute chick in the pic, but little else about the thread.


 
Okay, there are two fox threads (I think lol) one was for my internship, where I played with a fox named Skitter, and other where I played with a fox named Fable, who belonged to a friend named Ashley, that's probably the one you're thinking of 

Was this the one you were talking about, when you mentioned the girl holding a fox? This is Fable, who's a super adorable puffball







And as for my internship, I volunteer at a sanctuary, where I get to play with the fox on a regular basis, which I will be doing again this Thursday






While both of these foxes are red, Fable is a color morph called a cross fox. Both of them are very affectionate around people and not dangerous around adults.


These opportunities I've had are the primary reason my love for animals has increased tenfold, and why I desire to do all I can to have a pet like them of my own, despite the sheer difficulty in doing so 



lokomelo said:


> I have a doubt here. Do the foxes behave like dogs when they go to the "bathroom"? (like going aways to the same area). Or it is more like horses, that leave shit anywhere?
> 
> (sorry about my ignorance, I never had a mammal as a pet. I raise only reptiles and fishes)


 
Foxes can be trained to use a litter box as long as you teach them early on in their lives, but the cannot be kept inside because they can ruin your house; just imagine a puppy with a hyper level over 9000.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm dying of heat and cuteness.

God foxes are <3


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> I'm dying of heat and cuteness.
> 
> God foxes are <3


 
You got that right, and this seemingly presumptuous goal is something I am _*very*_ serious about wanting to do. I don't want a fox simply based of the fact that having one is cool, because that's the wrong reason. The reason is to have the companionship, the bond that animal-human relationships form, and that right there has profound psychological benefits... Okay, that and they're so bloody adorable, fluffy animals are only thing that makes men lose their testosterone.  There is nothing wrong with wanting the best for animals, and they deserve a loving home IMHO.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 23, 2013)

It is illegal to own a pet fox.  Sorry to burst your bubble. Good day sir.


----------



## Theconejo (Jul 23, 2013)

I did some brief research on domesticated foxes a few years back and didn't come up with much at all. There was a tiny desert fox(silver fox?) breed that was actually domesticated.

I would love to have the space to have a pet fox. They always struck me as playful animals with a slick demeanor that I would snuggle with all the time.  Sadly, I live in a city with no yard at all. Some day....some day maybe.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 23, 2013)

Good Job!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

JayRo said:


> It is illegal to own a pet fox. Sorry to burst your bubble. Good day sir.


 

While I appreciate your input on the matter, I'm afraid I will have to disprove that assumption. Please do your research before assuming they're illegal because in most states  I made sure to find out they're legal. I know two people in Utah who have pet foxes, as seen in this thread here, http://gbatemp.net/threads/meet-fable-the-fluffy-fox.348928/ This is when I played with Fable, in a city 10 miles from where I live, in Utah, so, they're legal. I would never want to get an exotic pet illegally. 

These were all taken in Utah 

Moving back on topic....




Theconejo said:


> I did some brief research on domesticated foxes a few years back and didn't come up with much at all. There was a tiny desert fox(silver fox?) breed that was actually domesticated.
> 
> 
> I would love to have the space to have a pet fox. They always struck me as playful animals with a slick demeanor that I would snuggle with all the time. Sadly, I live in a city with no yard at all. Some day....some day maybe.


 

Where I live, it's a matter of finding out what cities are legal, and finding enough space for an enclosure




ComeTurismO said:


> Good Job!


 
Thanks! They're some of the most unique animals on earth, and super adorable


----------



## Andim (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm sure you've been made aware by this point, but foxes are a fucking bitch to clean up after. And they're wild.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Videos of tamed (non-Russian) foxes that, under the right conditions can be very affectionate, despite their innate wild instincts






And of course, my internship thread
http://gbatemp.net/threads/the_randomizers-internship-animal-adventures.350349/

Foxes can be very friendly and loving around humans despite the fact one cannot completely remove their wild instincts. If raised in captivity, the lose the ability to survive in the wild and would die immediately upon release. I have worked with foxes for many months interning and I can prove that foxes are not only capable of being good pets, but also excellent around adults, *if they are socialized from the time they are kits*. 

Common sense is the key.


----------



## xist (Jul 23, 2013)

It's funny, the_randomizer's kept remarkably cool despite the amount of people posting the same stuff over and not reading earlier posts which cover the same ground. I wasn't aware of the domestication of foxes, and whilst i don't agree with it, if you're comfortable with it and prepared for the level of care involved then it's your choice.

Although comparing the domestication of an animal over 50 years and the domestication of dogs and cats over many, many generations and potentially thousands of years isn't really a fair comparison.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

xist said:


> It's funny, the_randomizer's kept remarkably cool despite the amount of people posting the same stuff over and not reading earlier posts which cover the same ground. I wasn't aware of the domestication of foxes, and whilst i don't agree with it, if you're comfortable with it and prepared for the level of care involved then it's your choice.
> 
> Although comparing the domestication of an animal over 50 years and the domestication of dogs and cats over many, many generations and potentially thousands of years isn't really a fair comparison.


 

It's simply a topic I'm very fond of, and brings me a lot of joy. There's no reason for me to get upset over it ROFL. Whenever I have a hard day, I just look at pictures of them and my internship and I feel good inside  While some may disagree, what do you of their fluffiness and cuteness? You probably think they're cute too, huh? I know it's one of my weaknesses 

But yeah, I am well aware of the risks and prepared to do whatever it takes; the ones I've worked with at the sanctuary is one of the sweetest animals out there. All animals deserve respect, and I do whatever I can to show it.

As for the comparison of the two species' domestication, no, not an entirely fair comparison, but the fact Russian scientists got the results they did is astounding nonetheless. The foxes developed curled tails, floppier ears and dog-like barks.


----------



## xist (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> While some may disagree, what say you of their fluffiness and cuteness? You probably think they're cute too, huh? I know it's one of my weaknesses


 
All things being equal i'd take a pet tiger given my weakness for tabby cats, but realistically i know that they're wild animals.

Fox opinions are one of those things that come down to location again i think...i see foxes prowling around every week, scavenging for food from rubbish, and in the UK at least (and ignoring silver-spooned gentry hunting them) they're regarded as pests (see typical horror story of a baby getting mauled or bitten). I think it'd be quite an undertaking to look after one based upon the sizes that some of them can grow to though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

xist said:


> All things being equal i'd take a pet tiger given my weakness for tabby cats, but realistically i know that they're wild animals.
> 
> Fox opinions are one of those things that come down to location again i think...i see foxes prowling around every week, scavenging for food from rubbish, and in the UK at least (and ignoring silver-spooned gentry hunting them) they're regarded as pests (see typical horror story of a baby getting mauled or bitten). I think it'd be quite an undertaking to look after one based upon the sizes that some of them can grow to though.


 

And I really need to apologize for not seeing it that way, as they are pests in places like the  UK; they're pretty shy around people though. As for them killing, nah, they're not really capable, a nasty bite, but hardly lethal, unless they have rabies (which is spread from another mammal's saliva).  While foxes raised in captivity do retain wild instincts, they can make good pets, if you take every single precaution because they're not your typical pet. Again, I'll need to do research, more hands-on experience and weight the pros and cons. 

I will do whatever it takes, I have seen some very adorable videos of them though.


----------



## Redhorse (Jul 23, 2013)

Devin said:


> Plus I'm pretty sure you have to get a permit.


 
In many places in the US you will need an 'Exotic Animals' permit, which does not cost much and means little except that you are willing to take the responsibility if you get bitten.

EDIT: Many [exotic] animals brought in from other countries are sold as 'domesticated' such as parrots and various, feline and canine animal beeds. The pet shot owners pay someone to bring them in, and there's a guy whos down on his luck, catching them in the wild and selling them to the pet shop [as domestic, high quality]  who's trying to increase his profit/ expense margin. I've persoanlly dealth with these 'breeders' before.

Only your hard earned and (often very) expensive' experience will tell for sure.
 I do hope for the best for you though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

syfyTy said:


> In many places in the US you will need an 'Exotic Animals' permit, which does not cost much and means little except that you are willing to take the responsibility if you get bitten.


 

Exactly, exotics aren't like a cat or a dog (but a fox is like a cat-dog, they're funny animals ) but at least in Utah, you need a permit and other BS you have to go through.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 23, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Foxes kill! They're too small.


 
Size is irrelevant.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Can't decide what kind of fox I want, such as the color as there are many varieties, or morphs as they are known. The red fox has countless colors to chose from, these include marble, cross, silver, cinnamon, fire and ice, platinum gold....there are a lot of them. Some colors are more expensive because of how they're bred.

Here's what a cinnamon looks like






Marble Fox





The next matter of business is a good name. Fox McCloud, Kyuubi, Kurama, Tails, etc? I'm bad with names ROFL


Please read this:
Please do research before claiming foxes are capable of killing humans, the only way they can is if they have rabies, but that goes with every other warm-blooded mammal that has it





Pingouin7 said:


> Size is irrelevant.


 
I will need to disagree, but I do appreciate your concern. Foxes' sheer size (or lack thereof) cannot overpower a human. Rabies would be the only way to kill a human, and even then foxes are very wary of people. A human could easily kick the crap out of a fox in self defense and break its rib cage before it would have a chance to bite ya 

But believe me, I am taking every precaution as I research, it's not something I'd jump the gun on, though I usually do that anyway  No worries, I'm not upset

Can you think of any cool fox names?


----------



## Zerousen (Jul 23, 2013)

If anything, make sure that there's a vet in your area that can take care of foxes. I don't see what could go wrong so long as it's kept away from smaller children, and as for animals, well, my neighbors cat occasionally drops a dead bird or two on our front lawn, so I don't think it'd be too different if it was a fox doing it, right? My uncle had a marble fox when we still lived in Michigan, so owning a fox isn't such a strange thing to me.

EDIT: We called it Vulpy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Hikaru said:


> If anything, make sure that there's a vet in your area that can take care of foxes. I don't see what could go wrong so long as it's kept away from smaller children, and as for animals, well, my neighbors cat occasionally drops a dead bird or two on our front lawn, so I don't think it'd be too different if it was a fox doing it, right? My uncle had a marble fox when we still lived in Michigan, so owning a fox isn't such a strange thing to me.


 

Dude, you should check out my fox thread (if you haven't already...), you'd go crazy from seeing the fox pics I took when I play with her. Such a sweet fox  I think Michigan and Arkansas are the two states with the most lax laws on exotics. But for sure, I'll definitely keep them away from kids. Most kids don't know the proper way to take approaching them   You need to keep them outside, but in a large open space impossible to escape from, with plenty to keep it occupied.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

And for no reason, I'll add a picture of Fable, who belongs to a friend of mine

This is how I want him or her to be like


----------



## Mikesahhh (Jul 23, 2013)

You ever thought about getting a Shiba Inu? While not as cool as a real fox they would be a lot easier and look quite similar =P


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

Mikesahhh said:


> You ever thought about getting a Shiba Inu? While not as cool as a real fox they would be a lot easier and look quite similar =P


 

They do have a striking resemblance to a fox, Corgis remind me of them too  But, no, never really though of getting on ROFL


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 23, 2013)

Foxes are absolutely adorable. Definitely at the top of my short "pets I wish I could have" list, right behind owls.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 23, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Foxes are absolutely adorable. Definitely at the top of my short "pets I wish I could have" list, right behind owls.


 

That they are, nothing makes me squee more than a fluffy adorable fox, and I'm nearly 28 years old . They very awesome animals to play with, since I do that at my internship, it helps establish or give me rudimentary ideas on how they act as pets.
They're so fluffy I'm gonna die!!!

But seriously, they just have that charm, something about them makes them adorable, can't figure it out though


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's the cutest fox face ever, prepare to get cuteness poisoning






That just screams adorableness! This is what they're capable of 

The fact I get to play with her on a regular business helps me get through those hard days


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

Daily dose of more fluffeh foxehs

EMAHGERSH, FLERFFY FERXES














The desire is insatiable, to have such a wonderful companion and friend to be my side


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 25, 2013)

Um... Do they ever open their eyes? Reminds me of Brock, from Pokemon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 25, 2013)

The urban Foxes in my area have ruined my perception of foxes, but thoses are damn cute.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 25, 2013)

Just make sure that your fox doesn't go rampage and destroy your village!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um... Do they ever open their eyes? Reminds me of Brock, from Pokemon.


They do, I just love their closed eye/happy fox face is all  Not a bad name at all, if I get a male, I'll name him Brock, in fact, I feel like using Photoshop to add his eyes on a fox, or on a fox Pokemon




Black-Ice said:


> The urban Foxes in my area have ruined my perception of foxes, but thoses are damn cute.


That they are, foxes are so bloody adorable



WiiUBricker said:


> Just make sure that your fox doesn't go rampage and destroy your village!


Only if I named him Kurama or Kyuubi  But I'm going back to my internship today, and my dad's letting me borrow his video camera, heheheheh.

How ironic that the sanctuary owners happened to plan on me coming *today*, of all days. Very sneakily appropriate of them 

Here's the fox, Skitter, who's an absolute sweetheart around people, with her eyes open


----------



## ICS (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh god, I've been so touched by this thread. Makes me want to get a fox although I really can't see it happening. I've read every damn post here, time well spent. :') Call it Vulpix, please.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

ICS said:


> Oh god, I've been so touched by this thread. Makes me want to get a fox although I really can't see it happening. I've read every damn post here, time well spent. :') Call it Vulpix, please.


 

Really? Thank you for liking the information and the pictures (speak of which, I've a new album coming up soon!) as cheesy as it may sound ROFL. Foxes are my favorite animals, hands down


----------



## FireSeel (Jul 25, 2013)

Foxes are so cute! They look like they would be great to own. Skitter looks adorable too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 25, 2013)

FireSeel said:


> Foxes are so cute! They look like they would be great to own. Skitter looks adorable too.


 

I will post more pics on my internship thread (right here http://gbatemp.net/threads/the_randomizers-internship-animal-adventures.350349/page-2#post-4700806 ) Foxes are too bloody adorable!

Update here http://gbatemp.net/threads/the_randomizers-internship-animal-adventures.350349/page-3


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 29, 2013)

If you get a fox, can you name it Foxi4?


----------



## Sop (Jul 29, 2013)

do whatever you want pal

shiggy diggy doo


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 29, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> If you get a fox, can you name it Foxi4?


Foxi4Sony?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Foxi4Sony?


 

I'll him Star Fox or Fox McCloud, just so I can say "I can't let you do that, Star Fox"

But seriously, how would you feel if you came home to this? A fox that happily greets you?



Spoiler


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 31, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I'll him Star Fox or Fox McCloud, just so I can say "I can't let you do that, Star Fox"
> 
> But seriously, how would you feel if you came home to this? A fox that happily greets you?
> 
> ...


 
That's a happy face 
Changing my perception of foxes completely.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 31, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> That's a happy face
> Changing my perception of foxes completely.


 
Well, glad I can help make someone's day a little better. Happy foxes are the best Being able to play with Skitter truly brightens my day! I can't help myself, but this is
probably the happiest I've ever seen her.   Can't help myself, but I get giddy over fluffy animals!



Spoiler


----------

